# glue-up question



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I was intrigued by the Gorilla Snot ad at the top of the forum and saw some while shopping the other day. I decided to read the instructions and compare it to Titebond. Both bottles said to clamp for 30 minutes and let dry for 24 hours (or was it 12?)

Anyway, I have always been a "clamp it and forget it" type of guy and left the clamps on overnight or longer. Just wondering if any of you have done the 30 minute clamp? Any pros or cons? I'm just thinking some of my projects need to be glued up for one thing, then glued up for another and this would reduce the time between glue ups...

And, any issues on Titebond II vs. III vs. Gorilla wood glue?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've done the 30 minute thing with no problems. After you take them out of the clamp put them aside to finish curing. Works great for us guys that don't have alot of clamps.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I try to give the glue time to do it's thing. I'll arrange my time so that while some glue ups are drying, I'll be workin' on something else. Having the layout space can get critical. Then there are those projects that I'll let sit overnight when I can schedule it.

As for the wood glues, TBII, TBIII, and GG, I think they are fairly comparable when used properly. I am prone to use TBIII.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I've never used Gorilla Glue so no words of wisdom there. I use Titebond II all the time and have found that when glued and clamped properly, a good tight glue joint is stronger than wood (really, I accidently broke a wooden door on a cabinet - the glue joint held and the wood broke). I've used Titebond III a few times but never really needed the water proof qualities so don't know if it's better or not. With Titebond II, a 30-minute clamp up will be sufficient if you don't stress the joint too much for several hours (I'm another one of those guys that doesn't have a lot of clamps).


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the Titebond III, but only because I do build some outdoor stuff. Keeping track of one bottle of glue is easier for me than two. 'Tis the only reason I don't use the Titebond II. :laughing:

I don't like the foam created by the GG. Clean up is a PITA IMO.

Some projects I've only clamped for 30 min. never had a problem, but I usually glue up and the end of the day and just let it set overnight.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

So the Gorilla WOOD glue also foams? I know the regular GG does and I use it for a lot of little mistakes and accidents around the house... Just got through GGing my rain guard over my truck window that loosened from the door. Works great!!! But I have not used the wood GG yet...


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I have used all types of glue and it does pay to wait until it is cured. ( at least 24 hours )
Glue may be dry to touch and workable in 30 to 60 minutes but it is not fully cured.

Lilty


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

My bad Terry. Thought you were talking about the other GG.
Frankly, I didn't even know they came out with a wood glue.
Haven't tried it, couldn't tell ya if it foams.

BTW, I'll be wetting a few flies this weekend....you?


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Tweegs said:


> BTW, I'll be wetting a few flies this weekend....you?


My granddaughter is here right now, so I may not get the chance... Plus they seem to be doing a lot of generating at the dams now. But I may sneak out for a few casts Friday. I watched "A River Runs Through It" the other night and got my appetite whetted...


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

That is the movie that got me hooked on fly fishing in the first place.
Brad Pitts double in the movie, Jason Borger (shadow cast fame), and his father run around the country teaching fly fishing. I had the opportunity to take a class from them up in Grayling MI. Two finer guys you couldn't meet. Taught us how to tie a nail knot without the nail, how to make our own leaders (us= the wife and I, she fishes too!), casting techniques and a bunch more. They have a different style, easy to learn and master, very effective. If you ever get the chance I highly recommend taking them in.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Tweegs,

Yep, the Borgers are really great guys. I got to watch Jason cast a couple of years ago. Haven't met Brad Pitt yet (he's from here in Springfield, MO) but then I'm more inclined to want to meet Jason... LOL

I have had the opportunity to "hang out" with some pretty fair fly fishermen such as Dave and Emily Whitlock, Davy Wotton, Joe Humphreys, and a lot more that you may or may not have heard of... I got a great lesson from Dave Whitlock a year ago. I am working the Southern Council Federation of Fly Fishers Conclave this year in October at Mountain Home, AR. Kelly Gallop and Mel Krieger will be the featured guys along with the chance to win a Clackacraft drift boat....

If you ever get the chance to get down this way, we'll fish the White River system... home of the last two world record German Brown Trout... 38 and 40 lbs... There are bigger ones in the river.... And if you get a chance to come to Conclave, you will meet some really really talented guys and can talk fly fishing for three days...

http://www.southerncouncilfff.org/longcasts/2008/LongCasts-V27N2-Color.pdf

http://www.southerncouncilfff.org/conclave/2008/driftboatdrawing.pdf


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL Mt Home I almost moved there many years ago, got a friend who lives there. Andy Lewis might still be breathing, lives on an airport just out of town.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Well, looks like he is probably still around... http://www.flytheozarks.com/tlas/. My MIL lives there now and my wife has a place about 20 miles east. If I have my way, that's where I'll retire.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I like the TB version I, II, and III better than gorilla because they work great and don't foam. I prefer gorilla when I am glueing dislike materials like plastic, metal, and wood.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Terry,
I've heard of the Whitlok's, Mel and Kelly's names I've heard bandied about and read some of Joe Humphreys works. Never met any of them.

These parts a 26" fish is a whopper, would love to get my hook into a 30+ pounder. 

As for getting to conclave, probably not this year having just moved and all, but we'll see if we can work it in next year. Sounds like a blast.

These boats are all the rage around here: http://woodwatercraft.com/AuSableRiverBoat.html
Most of the water is slow moving and these are ideal. At some point I'm going to take a crack at making one. The originals were cedar strip, most today are made from plywood:thumbdown:.

This weekend was a wash, literally. Heavy rain on Sat, slow steady rain all day yesterday, totally contrary to the forecast...stupid weatherman. 

The river was high, fast and muddy. Never set foot in it so no lies to tell this time. :laughing:


----------

